# Swift Voyager Control Panel



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I think I have a problem with my Swift Voyager control panel.

When I select the battery display on the control panel I'm convinced if I'm on hook up the ammeter should show the current going into the battery with the arrow pointing to the battery and if I'm using battery power the ammeter should show the current being pulled from the battery and the arrow pointing away from the battery.

That's how I remember it working.

However, at present it is showing current always going into the battery even when I'm not on mains hook up. I have also switched all the lights on in the van which should show a larger current being pulled, the panel shows a current drop and the arrow remains pointing towards the battery.

Could someone help by checking to se what happens to their panel please?

Would appreciate any help anyone can offer.

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Certainly sound like the control panel is a bit confused. On mine the arrow definitely changes direction (into the battery when on EHU and out when not).

There have been a number of posts in the past about resetting the control panel to solve various issues. Could be worth a search to see if you can find one or hopefully someone else who has had control panel problems may come along soon!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

The current monitoring of the system is actually performed by the fusebox. From the symptoms you describe, it does sound like the "shunt" in the fuse box has become confused.

However, and this maybe a silly question, do you have any device (i.e. solar panels) that could be supplying a charge to the battery?

If not, I would suggest that the shunt may have failed, and needs looking at by your dealer. In reality, they will simply replace the fuse box.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## 125681 (Jul 13, 2009)

My voyager recently went in for a repair due to the same problem and I can confirm what Ash has said about the fusebox. Repair was agreed and completed in a couple of days.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.

As you all rightly say the issue is not with the control panel. I confirmed that today when I swapped the control panel with an other one from a friendly Voyager owner on the strorage site.

His works correctly, but when installed in my van the arrow never changes direction.

Thanks again

Stewart


----------



## petetin (Feb 25, 2008)

I have had the same problem with my control panel had fuse board changed 3 times still have the problem now waiting for a updated fuse board since march was told it would be 3 weeks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's called progress. :roll: 

What was wrong with a row of switches and a couple of dials?? :? 

Never used to hear of them going wrong.  

I've had five new touch control panels - not the fault of AutoSleepers, but just a tad irritating nonetheless!! :evil: 

Dave


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have had 3 replaced already and now the latest one is on the blink!!Showing battery discharging over 40 Amps when on electric hook up.
Hope the guys at Swifts have an answer.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ovalball,

Sorry to hear that you have had so many issue, but I don't really have an answer, other than a replacement fusebox is required, which must be ordered through your dealer. 

The only "good" news is that the fusebox is giving you a false reading, in actual fact, there is no discharge, so you can carry on using your MH as normal, until the fusebox is replaced.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Ash,Thank you for your reply.I do realise that I can still use my MH with this fault,like I said I have had 3 replaced already!The point I was making was that after 12 months I would have hoped someone would have got to the root of the problem and sorted it out once and for all.It cannot be good business sense to continually replace complete fuseboards because one component is failing.Although I love my MH it is becoming to feel like the dealer sees more of it than I do.Have you ever considered having a man with a small van who can visit customers at home to sort out little problems like this?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ovalball,

As before, it is not right that you have needed so many replacement fuseboxes, and I can assure you that this is not "normal". 

Swift do not have any facility for offering the service you mention, but we do have a list of Swift Authorised repairers, some of which are mobile, and can order parts from us, under warranty.

If you would like this list, please drop me a PM with your e-mail address, and I'll send it straight across.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

